# My first attempts.



## bmcclellan

Ok, these are the first 3 things I turned figuring out the lathe.  

The 1st thing I turned was supposed to be a Pencil cup.  I turned it from a chunk of an old pallet runner.  When I finished it ended up too shallow to hold pens, but it is perfect for my 2yo daughter's crayons

The 2nd Pen cup also was turned from another piece of a pallet.  It was rectangular so when I was turning it only the short sides rounded over.  I remembered to drill this one deep enough to actually hold pens and pencils.  

The 3rd this was one of those bit drivers that you see being made on YouTube.  I think it turned out pretty good for the first one ever. I turned it from a piece of red oak that I bought at Lowes.


----------



## bmcclellan

Sorry about the sideways pics.


----------



## Loucurr

bmcclellan said:


> Sorry about the sideways pics.



It does it to me too!

I like the second pencil holder...the flat sides add an interesting design to the piece.


----------



## bmcclellan

Today's attempts.  The 6 in 1 I turned out of Polar.  The xacto nknife I used a pen blank.  

I hope to have the rest of the pen tools in by the end of the week to start trying them.


----------



## bmcclellan

This is the types of things I have been making.


----------



## Herb G

bmcclellan said:


> This is the types of things I have been making.



I tell you what. You keep on making those little toys. If you're feeling generous, you can donate them to children at Christmas who otherwise wouldn't have any toys at all.
I had an old friend who passed away recently who made those little toys all year & gave them away at Christmas time. He would make 1500 of them some years. His wife's church group would hold bake sales to raise money to buy paints to paint them up.

I bet he made over 20,000 of them in his retired life. Trucks, cars, you name it, he made it. Lenny was a generous old guy especially when it came to kids.

The local lumber store burned down 8 years ago, but they gave him free cut-offs and scrap pine boards so he could make those toys.
Lenny was a local institution of sorts. He wasn't rich with money, but he was wealthy with joy & love from others.
I miss him a lot.


----------



## bmcclellan

Made this for my wife for her Birthday.  I had an old can that belonged to her grandfather. I ordered a seam ripper kit and turned the cane down for it.


----------



## Tom T

Good looking turning.  Thanks for sharing.  I liked the toys.  I have always wanted to do that but I have not the time.


----------



## bmcclellan

Saw this project on youtube.  I figured I would give it a shot.  Still learning to turn the tenons takes a lot of practice.  The handle was a couple inches longer when I started.  It was still fun.  

The handle is Poplar and the heads are red oak from Lowes.


----------



## Drewboy22

You are making some really nice stuff, and a good lathe too


----------



## MTViper

Bobby,

Pallets can be a good source of free wood, but you have to be careful with them.  In order to preserve the wood and kill insects, different treatments are used.  Some involve heat treatment and others involve chemical treatment.  I found the following website that describes the different treatments and potential hazards:  How to Tell If a Pallet Is Safe for Reuse? &bull; 1001 Pallets .  

Those that are chemically treated can pose a hazard to you as you turn them and to whoever receives your turned product.  A quick check of the marking on the pallet can save a lot of grief.

Steve


----------



## bmcclellan

Made these for a birthday present for a good friend.  

I am getting the CA / Micro mesh/ polishing technique figured out.


----------



## Skie_M

Hey ... Love may just make the world go round, but it still takes lots of practice, practice, practice ....


----------



## bmcclellan

Today's turnings.


----------



## Drewboy22

I like those!  That read and green one is very Christmasy


----------



## Rockytime

Very nice projects. Especially like the scrolled toys!


----------



## bmcclellan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcclellan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcclellan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcclellan

Sean ripper necklace.  First time combining wood for the blank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liljohn1368

Nice!!!


----------



## Drewboy22

Ya done good


----------



## bmcclellan

Another segmented seam ripper necklace.


----------



## bmcclellan

Did this bottle stopper for a friend.  She requested Orange and Black to match her kitchen and this is what I happen to have.


----------



## bmcclellan

I ordered 2 of the PSI Crochet hook sets and some extra handle kits.  Turned the first one today.  it turned out really nice.  Kits are well done also.


----------



## bmcclellan

50 cal pen 





Shotgun shell bottle stopper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcclellan

Bullet bottle stopper





LED lighted bottle stopper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skie_M

Lol ... someone's "branching out" their woodworking!


----------



## bmcclellan

I love these simple fun kits.  The LED stopper was a hit as a christmas gift.


----------



## bmcclellan

Crochet setbwas a gift for a dear family friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skie_M

Oh .... strange, I thought you always used a pair of hooks for crochet?


----------



## Herb G

Skie_M said:


> Oh .... strange, I thought you always used a pair of hooks for crochet?


That's for knitting. Crochet is usually only one hook.


----------



## Skie_M

cool ...


----------



## bmcclellan

they are neat little kits.  I have made 3 of them and a couple extra handles.


----------



## liljohn1368

My wife has been after me about doing her a set of these..


----------



## bmcclellan

Did this for the lady that cuts my hair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmcclellan

Little free time Saturday afternoon.  

The ones that look brown are actually copper sawdust cast into resin.  

White with colored speckles are made using a back full of turning dust from all of the spectra ply wood I have been turning.  

couple segments and wanted to try the beads so I went for the skulls.


----------



## bmcclellan




----------



## bmcclellan




----------



## bmcclellan




----------

